# Beat by the beets.



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

So it's a beautiful day and I decided to get the rest of the winter beets out of the garden. I clean, peel, slice and pack them into canning jars. Water is starting to boil, lids are on, and I put the pressure canner lid on. Then it dawned on me!!!!!!!!! Where is the stop cock???????? Doggone it. No stop cock to be found. It's probably packed away with extra kitchen stuff in preparation for our move. 7 quarts of beets all ready to go and I and can't get them canned. Fortunately mom is only 11 miles away and she's bringing her canner so I can finish the job. Good thing, cuz we'd be eating a lot of beets for Mother's Day.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well mighty nice of Mom to bail you out of trouble yet again. Be sure to give her some beets for Mothers Day. I was just sitting here racking my brain on what kinda object could best duplicate the missing widget. Half an empty beer can with a few buggy washers in it might work. Let us know. Thanks.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Beets are good.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well mighty nice of Mom to bail you out of trouble yet again. Be sure to give her some beets for Mothers Day. I was just sitting here racking my brain on what kinda object could best duplicate the missing widget. Half an empty beer can with a few buggy washers in it might work. Let us know. Thanks.


You know, an extra stop cock would be a GREAT item to have in the prep cupboard. I sure wouldn't want to lose it in a situation where it could never be replaced. On my list --- buy a spare stop cock for the pressure canner.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I love beets. I do not love it when my friend RNPrepper uses the words STOP COCK. 

On a related note our beet seeds have not even sprouted yet. 55 days is supposed to be the timeframe from planting to harvest so I'm hoping that we didn't get some bad seeds this year.

Now where did I put that stop vag#@$? :joyous:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Geat point Slippy. I seemed to detect a possible naughty phrase in that dissertation also. Be sure and leave room for Borscht. Ruskies seem to thrive on the stuff so its bound to be healthy. 
Russian Cabbage Borscht Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Stopcock, stopcock, stopcock. It is a correct term, but to be more PC toward the sensitivities of the Y chromosome holders, I will hence forth use the term, "pressure regulator," not to be confused with the "pressure gauge."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Stopcock, stopcock, stopcock. It is a correct term, but to be more PC toward the sensitivities of the Y chromosome holders, I will hence forth use the term, "pressure regulator," not to be confused with the "pressure gauge."


I really like RNprepper!:joyous:


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Careful, Slippy. Remember, I'm dangerous.  OK, I'm off to harvest the last of the barrel cactus fruit to make marmalade. Makes a great glaze for packrat!


----------

